

You Can Explain eBay's $50B Turnaround With Just This One Crazy Story - Terretta
http://www.businessinsider.com/explaining-ebays-turnaround-2014-2?op=1

======
PhantomGremlin
Is it just me? Wouldn't most people prefer that the premise posed in the title
be elucidated in one or two paragraphs? Why is that article channeling
Tolstoy? It could be longer than War and Peace.

I just skimmed it. AFAICT some guy redesigned the Ebay front page as a
skunkworks project.

